# Panther T4 / Trollmaster pro 3 issues



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone running this setup? Installed it in March. Used 3-4 times , at times it works perfectly , the the remote will lock up and turn motor hard right or left , and remote screen will show 6 black squares , been playing phone tag with customer support , pretty sure it's a faulty remote control. , All bought new in January...........


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I switched to the TM3 to replace TR1 for throttle control. I’m not using the panther steer, but had my remote do the same with the blocks in the display. In my case the throttle got stuck at a certain setting and it turned out to be low batteries in the remote as the cause. The battery life in the remote is short and I’ve been getting 1-2 trips per set of batteries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't know what batteries you are using but I switched to energizer ultimate lithium and they do last longer.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

real reeltime said:


> Don't know what batteries you are using but I switched to energizer ultimate lithium and they do last longer.


Just checked. Duracell alkaline batteries. I’ll make the switch. Thanks for the tip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm going to buy some batteries for my cat Friday and see what happens I've emailed them I have called them with zero returns I'm not real happy with the customer service right now


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, I was pretty much on my own with the throttle control. Their linkage interfered with the cowling. Their recommendation was to bend it until it fits. I had to scavenge parts off the TR1 throttle control and convert their throttle control to pull a piece of braided fishing line to get it to work. I had planned to sell that TR1 throttle control, but I had to use some of its parts to make the troll master work. Then I had my batteries go dead with throttle set higher than I wanted to troll. I wanted itroll but was unwilling to fish another wire from stern to console so the wireless aspect sold me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dgfidler said:


> Yeah, I was pretty much on my own with the throttle control. Their linkage interfered with the cowling. Their recommendation was to bend it until it fits. I had to scavenge parts off the TR1 throttle control and convert their throttle control to pull a piece of braided fishing line to get it to work. I had planned to sell that TR1 throttle control, but I had to use some of its parts to make the troll master work. Then I had my batteries go dead with throttle set higher than I wanted to troll. I wanted itroll but was unwilling to fish another wire from stern to console so the wireless aspect sold me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm running the pro lll , right now I think I have issues with a battery remote but maybe and I'm very skeptical about this it's just battery issue but I've ran three different brands that were all brand new


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I mean Iran Energizer Max Duracell gold and some cheaper ones and I'm only getting anywhere from 45 minutes to 2 hours out of


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Upgraded to the TM 3 last year. Even with the lithium batteries I couldn’t get a whole day out it it before it started to act up. I quit using it this year. I think I’ll go back to my old TM over the winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Update....

Bought lithium ion rechargeable batteries with USB charger , 3 1/2+ hours on first set without issues. Not sure how much longer it would have went since we had our 3 man limit ,but I think I have found the solution..... bought 4 sets , charger hold 4 at a time , 1.5 hour charge time , pricey but if they work I'm happy , says they have a 1500 charge cycle life.....


----------

